# Does IBS - D effect the effectiveness birth control pill?



## xxmrs-txx (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello, I was wondering if you could help me. I am planning to start taking the birth control pills instead of using other methods all the time. My partner and I have been together for nearly 6 years and we are getting married next year. What I was wondering is if anyone else who has IBS D takes the pill and do they have to use any other forms of protection? Have they had any scares?My IBS pangs are usually worst in the morning and I can go 3 or 4 times







most of the rest of the day I am fine, aslong as I take 2 imodiums in the morning. I was wondering if taking the pill later in the day would be just as effective as in someone who doesnt normally have IBS, who takes it in the morning?Any advise is greatly appreciated!!Thanks for reading


----------



## sandrita19 (Jan 31, 2008)

HI, I've actually tried several birth control pills and they all have made my IBS attacks worse..I have been using NuvaRing for the past 4 years or maybe 5 and i have never had any problems with it i highly recommend it especially becuase its not something you have to ingest..well good luck hope i helped you out.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The chronic diarrhea of IBS shouldn't effect the absorption of the birth control pill as it doesn't effect the absorption of your food.Stool is moving a bit too fast in the colon so you don't get all the water out of it, but that is different than diarrhea from an infection where you body is trying to flush stuff out as fast as possible. Which will prevent absorption.Birth control pills have a unpredictable effect on IBS. Some people get better, others get worse, some are the same.K.


----------



## xxmrs-txx (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks very much, my blood tests did show that I was absorbing everything from the food i ate even though i still had diarrhoea prominant IBS. Im glad that some other people are taking the pill despite their IBS. Thanks for your help


----------



## Candicevw (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi There, I have used the pill for 12 years, no scares at all!! I take it in the evening before bed that way i know i wont go to the loo after that and i dont feel nauseus.


----------



## xxmrs-txx (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks very much, its been appreciated!


----------

